# Need help on building a online store website.



## gorillawarriors (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi everyone! I would like to have a my own online store to sell my t-shirts. So I was wondering is there any service that I can buy that has the full service or very easy to build. 

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## etshirt (May 8, 2008)

google 1 & 1 and they will help you build a online store it's really easy and not expensif


----------



## gorillawarriors (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi etshirt,

I tried to google up google 1 &1 but found nothing. I'm really new at this, so if I ask any weird questions I do apologize. 

So how can I find google 1 & 1? Thanx again


----------



## bigluelok (Aug 10, 2007)

what he means is use google.com do a search for 1&1


----------



## flirteegirl (Apr 10, 2007)

Use Instant Estore (Shopping Cart Software - eCommerce Solutions - Ecommerce Software by InstanteStore). They are a turn-key commerce site for anyone. They also have a thirty day free trial. I love them because they are sooooo easy to setup and use!


----------



## gorillawarriors (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanx, I'm going to check it out!!


----------



## drkfada (Sep 15, 2007)

Depends on your audience i have a young demographic of customers so i went the Flash route I design websites and i still have my BigCartel site lingering, but my line is more than just clothes so i went the high end route. It cose my about 70 bucks every few months but i can easily manipulate it anywhere. I'm using www.sitecube.com you can see the site in action at BYAnyWear the clothing that provoked the fight . Just a matter of how do you want to appeal to your audience visually and how simple do you want your checkout process. Previously i used big cartel with an addition to 4 other pages.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I was also going to suggest Big Cartel Bringing the Art to the Cart


----------



## thefactionist (Jan 17, 2009)

For your basic needs, I'd try the big-box printers like Spreadshirt and Cafepress.


----------



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

Try this site. I use them buyitsellit - Free Online eCommerce Store Builder

I started using them it was free. It worked out so well I went to the paid site 4.99 a month. which offers more options. 

I only sell T-Shirts, polos, sweatshirts.

If you need help you can contact me.


----------



## TEWH (Jan 27, 2009)

I like XCart


----------



## flirteegirl (Apr 10, 2007)

Try using an online tool called E-Junkie (www.e-junkie.com) aor Shopit.com. They are both plug-ins that allow you to sell on Myspace, Facebook, or your blog and anywhere where you can add html. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

I use ejunkie and it works awesome.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

splathead said:


> I was also going to suggest Big Cartel Bringing the Art to the Cart


I second that, very easy for new users with little effort to setup.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Robert H said:


> I second that, very easy for new users with little effort to setup.


Robert,

How was it setting up your Magento site? Looks nice.


----------



## adub47 (Jul 2, 2008)

One site you can checkout is Shopping Cart Software by Volusion Ecommerce Solutions , a little pricey as far as I'm concerned for a start up. They definitely have all the tools you need though.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

splathead said:


> Robert,
> 
> How was it setting up your Magento site? Looks nice.


If was at lot easier for me than other people on these forums had led on. I come from a design/marketing background so I found the interface very straightforward and easy to manipulate. There were a dozen or so times during customization I had to hit the Magento forums but it turned out OK. 

Right now we are in BETA mode because there are a few design kinks I need to straighten out.

All in all I found it easy to add products, it is very modular and the interface is user friendly. I feel the overall look it more professional compared to other systems out-of-the-box.


----------



## theprintshop (Oct 8, 2008)

splathead said:


> Robert,
> 
> How was it setting up your Magento site? Looks nice.


But is there a course people can attend to learn hands on???


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

There are lots of online videos and an online user guide.

Magento - Screencasts - eCommerce Software for Growth, Powered by Open Source

Magento - Home - eCommerce Software for Growth, Powered by Open Source


----------

